# Rose Lake



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Does anyone have up to date info on fishing Rose Lake? I will be camping down there for a weekend in September.
Thanks.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Ya but by the time September rolls around it will not be current anymore.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I guess I'm just looking for info about what kind of fish are in it and any useful tips. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

It gets deep quick, but had lots of lay downs to cover. Very clear water when I was there. Caught bass, and watched people catching catfish. Also, there were trout in there but I can't say if they were stocked close to when I was there, or if there is a resident population? Also, lots of gills to be had by the dam. Hope that helps!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

There are some big,big bass in Rose Lake. They stock it with trout in the spring(usually around mid April) . Mostly rainbows and a few golden. No doubt some stragglers left from year to year. There is also the usual catfish, bluegill and crappie. If you have a very small, light boat you can put in it but there is a very steep black top drive the boat has to be carried down. There is no vehicles past a certain point on the hill. The trip down... not so bad... the trip up is the killer. 
Used to fish it out of a small Coleman 'crawdad' boat using a trolling mtr. that my fishing buddy and I would carry down/up the hill. 
Would be a great lake to kayak fish.
While you might think it too much of a pain to drag a boat up and down that hill, I assure you there are bass in the lake laying in lay downs along shore that you can't get to from shore that makes it worth while for the extra efforts. 

Always thought about tube fishing it as well as it's only 17acres but never did. 

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the great info, we will be down there for 3 days 2 nights so I hope to get some fishing done and possibly scout some state ground for hunting this fall. Sounds like it would be a good place to try my jon boat but the truck bed's going to be full as it is and it would be a long trip to risk driving through Cbus with it hanging out the back. I will try to remember to post my results, thanks.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Redman1776 said:


> Thanks for the great info, we will be down there for 3 days 2 nights so I hope to get some fishing done and possibly scout some state ground for hunting this fall.


Are you scouting for bow , gun or both? 

And yes, as long as could carry the J-boat up/down that hill it would work great. At one time, we had a 12'er we packed a few years up that hill and finally made adapters for the oar holes with bicycle wheels attached. A guy pushing and one pulling, it worked fairly well. Was a lot younger then. lol! 
Then we got the crawdad. Made a cart for it . Loaded with trolling mtr.,batt. and fishing gear, it wasn't bad at all with two guys.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I've got permanent inflatable cart wheels mounted to the rear of the boat, works great for the reservoirs here in NW Ohio when by myself.

I'm scouting for anything in season really, I'd like to find a nice campground and hunting land nearby for quick couple day getaways. I don't want to be treated like the orange army or rut hunter out of towner impeding on local guys.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Redman1776 said:


> I'm scouting for anything in season really, I'd like to find a nice campground and hunting land nearby for quick couple day getaways. I don't want to be treated like the orange army or rut hunter out of towner impeding on local guys.


Understand. PM on the way.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Rose is a nice little lake as fastwater has said. 
On the hunting/scouting side, don't be afraid of impeding on the "local guys". Our area gets more ppl from out of town than in town during the fall. We get some great bucks in every year from the state land by the caves. It does get its share of hunters but don't be afraid to look at the out of the way areas. One of the better bucks that came in for processing and mounting last year was a double drop tine buck off of the public area. Week days and prior to nov1 are mostly all to yourself. Nov1- about the 20 a lot of out of state/town folks are in. Good luck and if you have any more questions, PM me or call the studio @740-385-DEER (3337).


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info I may be in touch.


----------

